# hello everybody



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

just thought I'd say hello to everybody. I look forward to getting to know ya'll and having a great time doing so


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the less sunny side of the street MaxC.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Unpleasant Street, not to get confused with Sesame street


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Less sunny side of the street... I like that. I think I'll have to "liberate" that quote from youl 

Welcome to my slice of hell on the internet.


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm loving it.....finally a place where I can be me


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

hey, hi, whats up!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome, have a great time!


OR ELSE! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey there maxcarnage. Welcome.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard  Nice to have you with us


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

How!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Howdy!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard maxcarnage  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to have you with us maxcarnage!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting :xbones:


----------

